# slab crappies



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

caught these last night on lake erie by some old boat docks biggest ones 14 inchers. as fast as you could drop a minnow down. good eatin stuff

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 17, 2015)

Nice haul Duck! 

Did you powerwash those fish?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Nice haul Duck!
> 
> Did you powerwash those fish?


takes the scales right off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> takes the scales right off



For real?


----------



## gman2431 (May 17, 2015)

I thought that's what you were doing!!


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

No doubt it would remove the scales but it would be hard not to rip the flesh too I would think. I guess I've scaled so many fish it seems second nature to me. By the time you could fasten a fish that small to a holding board of some kind and pick up the wand I'd have it scaled and moving to the next one.


----------



## gman2431 (May 17, 2015)

Ya just step on their tails kevin and they won't blow away. 

I could use a fella with your skills come first ice and we stack the perch up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2015)

I don't scale, I fillet and skin. No bones and quick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2015)

Good eating! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> For real?


no lol i was washing the deck . before that dam kid of mine decided to smell it up . so i waited till he got done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Man not eating the skin is a sin down here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man not eating the skin is a sin down here.


up here too--- no skin - no bones or me no eat period

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

